# The Big Rygaard meeting, what do you think should happen????



## Booshcat (Apr 3, 2011)

I think they should put the old man in a straight jacket, and take him for treatment, before he has an anyurism(sp) or kills someone.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 3, 2011)

Yep. If he's acting he is due an Oscar.


----------



## slowp (Apr 3, 2011)

If I were writing the script, I'd hand everybody socker boppers (remember those?) Then there'd be everybody hitting each other with those, until it was time for the Collins Boys, who are into Zen.
Perhaps they could give a lecture on harmony and beauty.

After the socker bopper session, they'd talk about their inner child and cry. 

Then off to Jimmy, who sinks his boat, again. Bleeeeep.

Back to the Rygaards, they'd get done crying, and it would be time for a group hug with a lot of, "I love ya man" and slaps on the back.

Maybe Oprah would appear on the landing with Dr. Phil at that time. That would bring the ratings up.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 4, 2011)

slowp said:


> If I were writing the script, I'd hand everybody socker boppers (remember those?) Then there'd be everybody hitting each other with those, until it was time for the Collins Boys, who are into Zen.
> Perhaps they could give a lecture on harmony and beauty.
> 
> After the socker bopper session, they'd talk about their inner child and cry.
> ...


 
Ya just gave away the entire next season. ( They do need to keep bleeping and I'm sure a few deaths would really up the ratings.)


----------



## Gologit (Apr 4, 2011)

slowp said:


> If I were writing the script, I'd hand everybody socker boppers (remember those?) Then there'd be everybody hitting each other with those, until it was time for the Collins Boys, who are into Zen.
> Perhaps they could give a lecture on harmony and beauty.
> 
> After the socker bopper session, they'd talk about their inner child and cry.
> ...


 
Thank you for posting this. I've quit watching. I really appreciate all of you that still put yourselves through the agony every week...and tell us non-watchers about the latest insult to our intelligence.
We have a really nice television and if I kept watching AxMen it was just a matter of time before I put my foot through it. I know, I know...that's killing the messenger but it just seemed like an appropriate response.


----------



## tomsteve (Apr 4, 2011)

Booshcat said:


> I think they should put the old man in a straight jacket, and take him for treatment, before he has an anyurism(sp) or kills someone.


 
old man rygaard, or any other employee with that attitude, would be fired if i was running the crew. brings down everyone else but dave. i dont blame dave one bit for doing things that get under the skin of the old man. free entertainment while getting paycheck.


----------



## redprospector (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm with Bob on this one. I don't have the stomach to watch this..............stuff.
I ran across the show when I was going through the channels a few weeks ago, and watched for about a minute. If guy's were acting like that on the job just 20 years ago, someone would have gone home without any teeth. Come to think of it, didn't I see a guy on there last year with no front teeth? Some people never learn. 

As for what I think should happen at some meeting? Dosen't really matter. All that matters is what the director & producer think should happen.
They must pay these guy's well for acting like that on TV.

Andy


----------



## Lurch2 (Apr 6, 2011)

Saw the previews last night. Looks like it's gonna be a big pep talk about a new contract fat boy landed. Probably won't get rid of anybody.


----------



## Veteran (Apr 6, 2011)

Have the insurance agent show and and cancell policy


----------



## Rftreeman (Apr 9, 2011)

If I worked for Rygard, I'd be in jail and that old mouthy bastard would be in the hospital the first time he called me a stupid dumb mother ####er to my face, TV or not I'd put my fist down his ####ing throat....


----------



## Booshcat (Apr 10, 2011)

Rftreeman said:


> If I worked for Rygard, I'd be in jail and that old mouthy bastard would be in the hospital the first time he called me a stupid dumb mother ####er to my face, TV or not I'd put my fist down his ####ing throat....


 
I'd be in jail, and he would be in the ground...


----------

